# Linie (Unterschrift) dicker darstellen?



## ichkanndasnicht (17. März 2010)

Hallo,
wie kann ich in Phostoshop eine Linie verstärkt darstellen.
Es handelt sich um eine Unterschrift deren Linie zu dünn ist.
Danke


----------



## Leola13 (17. März 2010)

Hai,

ohne Beispielbild nicht ganz einfach.

.. aber versuch doch mal die Unterschrift auszuwählen (evtl. mit Auswahl - Farbbereich) und diese Auswahl dann zu vergrößern (1 - 2 Px)

Eine andere Variante wäre ggf. die Unterschrift mit Pfaden nachzuarbeiten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (17. März 2010)

Hallo!

Oder die Linie mit dem Linienzeichner (Shortcut "u" bzw. Shift+u) einfach neu zeichnen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ShadowMan (21. März 2010)

Spontan ürde ich sagen, dass du diese am besten transformierst bzw. den entsprechenden Bereich skalierst. Ich würde dazu aber auch gerne zunächst ein Beispiel sehen um einen konkreten Vorschlag machen zu können.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2010)

Oder man versieht die Unterschirften Ebene mit dem Ebeneneffekt Kontur.

Viele Grüße


----------

